# Halo:CE crashes to desktop



## xsellowx3 (Dec 29, 2009)

So basically I decide to install Halo because I haven't played it for a while and some friends want to go back to playing it. I install the game with no issues or problems and when I try to run the game, it would start up and the screen will go black. I thought it was loading, or so I believe, then it would crash back to my desktop and the wallpaper would be BLUE. 

I have tried:
Re-installing
Uninstalling, deleting all traces and re-installing
Changing resolution
Running in safe-mode

Yet I still get the same outcome... Any help would be appreciated!

Specs:
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU
2.33GHz 3.25 GB of RAM
nVidia 9500 GT
Windows XP


----------



## wrathchild16 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had this same problem with my friends. I changed 3D settings to low from my video card settings. Hope this fix your problem :smile:


----------



## kevin young (May 9, 2010)

i have this same exact problem. changing the 3d settings to low would cause all games to be like that then. help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Changing the 3D graphics settings in the card's control panel affects ALL fullscreen 3D games, but you can create profiles for individual games in the control panel. This allows your other games to run using the settings you originally selected in the control panel, but Halo will have its own low settings.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

also
what is the make and model of the power supply your using?


----------



## kevin young (May 9, 2010)

i have a pretty beast system so its not hardware issues. i have the corsair tx750 psu. i also have a geoforce 210 1gb gpu so can you tell me how to lower the settings through the contrl pane?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From http://www.tweakguides.com/NVFORCE_6.html


> Manage 3D Settings - Program Settings
> 
> While the changes under the Global Settings tab usually impact equally on all games and 3D applications run in Windows, *you can also set individual applications and games to use particular unique settings by clicking the 'Program Settings' tab.* Here you can select the relevant application/game profile from the list shown and then change the specific graphic settings below it, and they will only apply to this particular game when it is next run.
> 
> To change an existing application-specific profile, first look through the list provided under the Program box. If the game you want to assign specific settings to is there, select it. If you've ticked the 'Show only programs found on this computer box' (if available), the list will be abbreviated to only the games detected on your system; if you untick the box the list will be as complete as possible. If a profile for a game or 3D application you wish to adjust doesn't exist on the full list, *you can create one at any time by clicking the Add button, going to the game's main directory, finding the main game executable, then adding it to the list. Highlight the relevant program item in the list, and you can now examine its specific settings under the box further below.* They are identical to the settings described further above in the Global Settings section. If you make any changes, make sure to click the Apply button and the changes will be saved for that particular game profile and used each time that game launches.


From http://www.tweakguides.com/NVFORCE_8.html


> Profiles
> 
> Profiles save your individual nView and Control Panel settings. The Default profile is the initial profile you can save changes to, however if there is more than one user on your computer, or you want to set up different settings for different situations, use the New button to create a new profile(s) and use them to save your changes as relevant. To load up the settings from a pre-saved profile, highlight the profile under the 'Current Profile' list and click the Load button. I recommend the 'Prompt to save changes before loading new profile' option is ticked so you don't lose all your changes accidentally if you switch profiles.


----------



## saint2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

I had this problem before too. I don't remember what I did to fix it. I think I changed some settings in my ATi Control Panel.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Post back if you remember what you did.


----------



## saint2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah, I looked at the defaults for the CATALYST Control Center, and pretty much none of it was set to Application Controlled. I think setting everything to application controlled fixed my problem.


----------



## kevin young (May 9, 2010)

i tried setting everything to app controlled but it still does the same thing. i didnt update my gpu drivers so ill try that but that shouldnt be the case since i have alot of other newer/high end games that play fine. thanks for the help guys ill post back as soon as i d/l new drivers and restart the game


----------



## saint2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

I hope you get to play your game soon, Kevin.

I've noticed Halo: Combat Evolved for the PC is getting quite unpopulated. I think everyone is starting to move on to newer games and/or move on to Xbox 360/PlayStation 3. Just though I would share the information.


----------



## kevin young (May 9, 2010)

yea i know halos a pretty old game, but i just want it to work on my new computer because its a classic game that id like to play once in a while. thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## saint2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

kevin young said:


> thanks for the heads up though.


No prob. 1.09 is real dead compared to 1.08 a year or two ago.


----------

